# 85kg & 90kg Fighters Reqd for 9th July



## Mad Dog (Apr 3, 2009)

We desperately need two decent fighters for semi pro/pro rules for 'The Real Deal' Fight Night on 9th July in Andover Hants at 85kg and 90kg can cover travelling expenses. please contact us asap at [email protected] or on facebook Login | Facebook


----------



## Mad Dog (Apr 3, 2009)

124 views so far and not a single response.. Is there anything I can add which would get people interested? Ref and judges are qualified independants, trained medic in attendance, trophies to all competitors, and its a fundraiser for the England JJ squad..

Come on people talk to me!


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Im interested! Im Trying to drop weight though at the moment mate im currently at 93kg, Dont know whether or not to put my name forward or not to be onest. lets be onest its a trek and a half!


----------



## Mad Dog (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks for the interest, I've filled the 85kg slot this morning and if i dont get any takers for the 90kg headline fight I might come back to you.. its a 1 hour flight from Manchester so could fly you down fri afternoon and back sat morning.. will sting our fundraising though and only 4 seats left on plane at mo :-(

Cheers Mike


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

It really is up to you mate, My coach isnt really happy about me fighting got to talk to him today about it, going in 10mins for the days fartlek. Im sure ill be able to smooth it over with him.

If you cant find ne 1 let me know.

If i fight who will i be fighting.


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Change of plan not meeting him now till l8r, ill let ya know anyway mate.


----------



## TroJon (Mar 28, 2010)

Lack of replies because;

1) Semi-pro or dare I say PRO rules, but there is no purse at all.

2) Short notice.

Both put together make it even harder to find someone who would be willing to fight someone who's trained for this fight specifically also vs someone who hasn't trained for it and is not getting paid etc. etc.


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Hes right!!!



TroJon said:


> Lack of replies because;
> 
> 1) Semi-pro or dare I say PRO rules, but there is no purse at all.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mad Dog (Apr 3, 2009)

Ok, i see your points.. but..

1) Its a fundraiser so the money from the event is going to the England JJ Squad, but if it helps to have a purse what would be a reasonable purse?

2) The other fighters have had the same amount of notice (yes my fault - lets not go there)


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

lol lets not go there,

listen im all up for fighting if its going to help the sport.

no purse needed, it then defines the point of "Charity Event".



Mad Dog said:


> Ok, i see your points.. but..
> 
> 1) Its a fundraiser so the money from the event is going to the England JJ Squad, but if it helps to have a purse what would be a reasonable purse?
> 
> 2) The other fighters have had the same amount of notice (yes my fault - lets not go there)


----------



## Mad Dog (Apr 3, 2009)

TroJan Fight Wear said:


> lol lets not go there,
> 
> listen im all up for fighting if its going to help the sport.
> 
> no purse needed, it then defines the point of "*Charity Event*".


Sorry should have mentioned its all going to get our lads over to the JJ World Championships in Las Vegas..


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Righhhhht! that wasn't mentioned. why cant your lads fight themselves then? you must have a 90kg spare.

One more question are the judges, medic etc getting paid at all?

just out of interest im not bitchin. lol


----------



## Mad Dog (Apr 3, 2009)

They could fight themsleves but its not much of a 'show' when they know each other and train together..

No one is asking for payment (yet!) just the travel cost for the MC who is coming from Reading!


----------

